# Beginner ~ Fear and Confidence issues :-(



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

I’m 21 years old and ever since I could remember I’ve asked for a horse every Christmas as a child. But we lived in the city before but now I live in the country where I can own horses! A neighbor just moved in down the street and they have three horses that they ride by my house almost every day. Watching them has given me the urge to buy a horse in my future. 

I am a very nervous person by nature but my problem is I fear horses and I have confidence issues as well. The sad part of it is that my fear and lack of confidence didn’t come from a fall; it was actually from my mom... lol. My mom has an even bigger fear than me. She rode her friend’s horses all summer but it took one horrible incident to scar her, she witnessed her friend trying to break in a horse in a barb wire fence area, bad idea. The horse was caught in the barb wire fence and her friend was thrown. 

I’ve only rode horses a handful of times since I was a child, mostly with my cousins and even though I was nervous I loved it and at the end I wish I had more time. But as I grew so did my fear and at sixteen I took one on one courses which taught me how to take care, groom, and ride a horse properly. I was very nervous and afraid but my confidence began to build up slowly and I began to trust the 16 hand paint horse I rode. Even though I became more confident I still was nervous and my pulse was racing. The worst was knowing the horse could sense my fear which made me all the more nervous. But all in all they accepted my beginner mistakes and never bucked me off. Everything was going fine until the 15 hand horse (5 years old) that I was starting to ride bolted because of the night crawlies (that’s what my teacher told me… that horses get a little spooky at dawn and dusk?) I almost fell off but didn’t. That crushed all my confidence and I felt like I was starting back at ground zero. Ever since then when I would ride which had to be around dusk because of my fathers working schedule, every time the horse would always get a little spooked which scared me. 

I finished up my last courses and said I would return for more the next summer but never did because I felt too afraid and had no confidence what so ever anymore.


So fast forward four years later.
I’ve decided that I would like to learn as much about horses as possible through reading books etc. Next year I plan on taking courses again but this time I would like to do it at a slower pace for as long as it takes, start by grooming etc and slowly build myself up as well as my confidence. If all goes well I would love to purchase my first horse and continue to take courses with him but I would defiantly need one that is suited for a beginner.

What should I be looking for in a horse (breed, temperament, age, sex?)

What can I do to help ease my fears and help my confidence? Is it possible for someone like me to be able to push past my fears and become a rider?

I go to amusement parks and ride the huge rides, I motocross, skidoo, go four wheeling and I have taken my falls that hurt my confidence slightly but I get right back on the motocross and keep going just more cautiously for a while until my confidence is back. I think I fear riding a horse more because I know with a horse I am not in control of this ride (not fully) and it has a mind of it’s own, I’m afraid of falling and hurting myself terribly. 

Sorry for the LONG post!
And I want to thank everyone in advance for all your comments, advice and tips 
Natacha


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

First off, please ignore any typos in this post. It's been a long day and I'm not focusing 

Alright. So for a first horse I ALWAYS reccomend a gelding who is on the older side. 15 or older is generally really good for a confidence builder. Obviously stallions are abad idea and mares never lose the stubborn "I wanna do things my way" attitude that most human females have as well.

Although there is no breed that is more relaxed than the toher, as a general rule I like Quarter Horses for beginners, although it really doesn't matter. QH's can be hot just like any toher breed. They are just mroe well know and stereotyped to be cold blooded. 

You will want a horse who is very calm, very gentle, and very forgiving. One that doesn't spook at all. See if you can fidn yourself a good sound kid-broke horse. That's what I did for my cousins who were scared. Granted they actually are kdis, but adults can easily hop on a kids horse too if they are sound enough, and any kids horse is worth their weight in gold.

As for easing the fear, just spend some time walking in circles. Maybe ahve someone elad you around or put you on a lunge line so you can walk circles with someone else holding the rope. Once you master the walk, try trotting. Then get off the lunge and try riding on your own. You'll get better and more confident when you realize "Hey, this is easier than I thought!" and then you can advance your way up the ladder.

And OF COURSE you can push through these fears! Fear is a natural reaction your body creates to protect yourself. You jsut have to tell your body that there isn't anything to be afraid of!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

At this point you don't have to worry about what breed to look for, age and temperment is more important. You already know that you need something steady and reliable, traits usually (but not always) found in older horses. But you are a ways from that yet.
I think you are on the right track in wanting to take things slow if you are nervous. Reading is great, but it is hands on that you need. 
What about talking to your neighbors when they ride by? Maybe they will let you come over and observe them working with their horses, maybe they will let you pet and possibly groom them. 
When you feel you are ready to begin to ride, find a trainer who understands what it is that you want out of riding, and begin lessons. Just keep it fun, and don't rush. Keep us posted!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

What should I be looking for in a horse (breed, temperament, age, sex?)




What can I do to help ease my fears and help my confidence? Is it possible for someone like me to be able to push past my fears and become a rider?


I would stay with the cold blooded horse or even the warm blooded. They seem to be mellow. 

*Cold blooded breeds:*

American Cream ,Draft Belgian ,Heavy Draft, Black Forest Chestnut ,Clydesdale, Friesian ,Haflinger, Percheron. 
Think of drafts and cobs.

*Warm blooded breeds:*



Quarter horses

Palominos

Lipizzan

Paints

Morgans

Paso Fino

Appys

Standardbred

MFT

TWH

there are many warm blooded horse and they are gentlebut can be frisky sometimes.


*I would stray from hot blooded horses:*

Anglo-Arabian, Arabian, Moroccan Barb, Pintabian, Shagya Arabian, Spanish Barb, Thoroughbred

http://www.horses-and-horse-information.com/inside/thoroughbred-horse.shtml 




Anyone can over come their fears and gain confidence over time. I would start with working on the ground and moving up untill you are comfortable to go in a saddle. You can have someone lead you around if that helps at first.

It sounds like you might have an anxiety condition. Just make sure you take deep breaths and relax. Horses are fun to be around and they are theraputic for many people. You might end up finding it theraputic for yourself.


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you SorrelHorse for the great advice! Just reading your post has given me a little boost to tell myself i can do so and i plan on it too. 

I will keep all this in mind when searching for a horse to buy. 

What is the difference between a cold blooded and a warm blooded?

Is there any real good books, dvds, or websites that would be good for beginners as well as information on Quater Horses that you can recommend? 

Thank you again for taking the time to answer my post, i definatly appreciate it. :wink:

Natacha


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh I know a good book!

Horses for dummies is a good one. It's all basics. I thought it was a good book.
Not calling you stupid...just the book title.

Also if you get it RFDTV


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Skipsfirstspike! 
I haven't had the chance to welcome them yet but it's bound to happen soon  I think it would be very kind if they let me work on the ground by grooming and cleaning around them. They are a couple with a teen daughter and they are in the middle of building the barn and fence for them. They just moved in this past weekend. The past few days it seems i pass by when they are saddling up. We are allowed horses in the area since we all live in the country but this is more of an motocross/four wheeler/ skidoo section. 

I figured i would do as much reading to learn about horses first and then work on ground around them, grooming etc. Build my confidence slowly, it will take time. All i know is that every time i ride it's like nothing i've expierenced... i don't think there is a word to describe that feeling, it's wonderful even with my nerves...lol 

Thanks again!
Natacha


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Oh I know a good book!
> 
> Horses for dummies is a good one. It's all basics. I thought it was a good book.
> Not calling you stupid...just the book title.
> ...


:lol: lol... i'll go and look it up on Amazon Thank you!  And thank you for the information above, it ansered my question about warm blooded and cold blooded. Yes maybe i do have an anxiety problem :wink: I'm nervous by nature, i wish i wasn't so much... i would have loved to hop on a horse with no nerves and fears, but i am confident that with time and patience i will work through my fears, i will keep you all posted for sure


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Tacha said:


> :lol: lol... i'll go and look it up on Amazon Thank you!  And thank you for the information above, it ansered my question about warm blooded and cold blooded. Yes maybe i do have an anxiety problem :wink: I'm nervous by nature, i wish i wasn't so much... i would have loved to hop on a horse with no nerves and fears, but i am confident that with time and patience i will work through my fears, i will keep you all posted for sure


 

You can over come it. You sound like you really have a passion for them and you are taking the right steps to build confidence. Good for you!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry pet peeve....Gidget, a QH is a VERY cold blooded horse. I know it kit a big deal but it's one of my pet peeves 

I'm glad you were helped by my post. I deal with a lot of people in your situation, and trust me
some have a breakdown whenever they see a horse. You'll overcome
the fear ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Tacha, I completely understand your fears. I'm a nervous rider myself, so I really get where you're coming from. I find what really helped me was just spending time around horses. Doing all the little things like grooming and feeding. Sometimes just getting to spend time with a horse can really help your confidence.

As far as buying a horse goes, get an experienced person to help you. I'd steer clear of auctions unless you have experience there, as a lot are young and green broke. Everyone's given you some great advice, but if you have anymore questions just ask


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

They all give good, sound advice.

And trust me, no matter how much knowledge you acquire can compare to hands on experience. Begin with the basics of grooming, or even visiting inside the pen. Get to know the horses, and bring them apples or carrots. 

In the beginning, I was just like you. Had this terrible fear even though nothing had directly happened to me. But then you learn to respect the horse for what it is. And a big thing is to not feel smaller than the horse. They are large, powerful creatures, but they will feel as big as you let them. If you begin to view yourself as a "larger" creature, then that confidence will show. Also, don't let them in your "bubble". Say you're grooming them or visiting, and they start to get pushy, get pushy back. Don't let them control you. It's easier said than done, but with practice, you'll get your confidence back! 

Confidence won't happen overnight, but if you take baby steps (like you plan to) then you'll be miles down the road before you know it!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a great place to get good info/advice. Are you set up for a horse now? If its just the horse your afraid of and your not ready to get into the saddle have you thought of getting a mini or pony as a pet? That way you can get use to being around horses. With out the "fear" you would get with a bigger horse. 
You'd still be able to groom and get good experience like ground work and the basics.


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm glad you were helped by my post. I deal with a lot of people in your situation, and trust me some have a breakdown whenever they see a horse. You'll overcome
> the fear ^^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel much more confident after everyone's responses! Thank you again, i'm very glad that i have come across this forum, i got many helpful replies, this is a great online community and i plan on sticking around!


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

travlingypsy said:


> This is a great place to get good info/advice. Are you set up for a horse now? If its just the horse your afraid of and your not ready to get into the saddle have you thought of getting a mini or pony as a pet? That way you can get use to being around horses. With out the "fear" you would get with a bigger horse.
> You'd still be able to groom and get good experience like ground work and the basics.


Thank you travlingypsy, Yes we are set up and are able to have horses here and actually my mom is going to be getting a mini in the near future which will grant me the possibility of being able to learn a horse... in mini style.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

You can over come your fears! It will take time, but time and patience are key! As for breeds, age, etc. It all depends on how much you're willing to spend and what discipline you want to do. You can get a young very well trained horse, or an older very well trained horse. Quarter horse's are 'can do it all' horses, so you might want to look into them


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

ThinkingOfRiding said:


> You can over come your fears! It will take time, but time and patience are key! As for breeds, age, etc. It all depends on how much you're willing to spend and what discipline you want to do. You can get a young very well trained horse, or an older very well trained horse. Quarter horse's are 'can do it all' horses, so you might want to look into them


Thank you for the support! Since SorrelHorse's recommendation i've been reading alot about Quater Horses as a beginners horse, so i'm going to do alot of reading about horses and Quater Horses and then i'm going to do some groud work and just spend time with them and then slowly build up to riding and once i am confident enough i am going to purchase my first horse and continue lessons with him! I look forward to spending more time with this great online community... i know i will get much help, info, advice from everyone!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oops, I thought they were warm blooded breeds. Meh.

They are great horses. My mom has one and she is really really mellow and she had another one that was mellow but I think had more spunk. The one she has now is older and seems lazy,haha.

I guess now thinking about it they are cold bloods. Sorry SorrelHorses's!


----------



## knickerb (Apr 22, 2010)

Natacha,

1.)If we ride horses we are going to come off some time or other.

2.) If your desire to ride is stronger than your fear you can overcome the fear.

3.) Something to also think about is start with a smaller horse, 14-14.2 hands. Easier to get on and closer to the ground.

4.) It is hard to tell if you are just afraid to ride or also afraid of horses in general. With the help of someone who knows what they are doing work a horse in a round pen. This helped my grandson immensely when he saw he could make the horse at liberty move away, he could cut off the horse and make him stop and change direction, change gaits up and down, and have the horse turn in and stop all while he was 20 ft from the horse.

You can do it,

Ben


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

knickerb said:


> Natacha,
> 
> 1.)If we ride horses we are going to come off some time or other.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding Ben!
I'm not afraid of riding... i think :wink:. I'm mostly afraid of the horse's size as well as i'm afraid of the horrible things that could come from being squished or my foot staying caught in the stirup (sp?) Its that fear that has driven me away from persuing riding and buying a horse of my own but it's something i think about alot. Enough that now i'd like to start working with them like many mentioned on here and just one on one getting to know horses and slowly build up. I believe that if i master my fear and have enough confidence with the horse i ride and take lessons with then i can do the same with the one i buy. I do know that it's quite impossible that ii'd never fall off a horse but i hope it is just a bump and i can brush myself off and get back on. 
Yes there are many people who can hurt themselves badly on a horse but then again you can on anything, me and my three brothers motocross and both my brothers have injured themselves.
My one brother broke his collar bone and the other tore open his shin right to the bone and crushed a vertibrae in his back (two seperate occaisons), it was enough to scare my other brother (the one who broke his collar bone) into selling his motocross, but months later he purchased another one. I took some spills too, but nothing worse than a bruised up side or scraps. 

I think i need to realize that with anything you do there is always risks, but does your passion outwigh the risks? Food for thought eh? lol...
Natacha


----------



## Salila (Jun 9, 2010)

Proper spelling is *stirrup. You don't have to worry about it so much as long as you have a pair of boots or sturdy shoes that have a heel that is about 1 inch high. The heel will prevent your foot from sliding forward in the stirrup and getting caught. You can also get safety-release stirrups which, in the case of a fall, either pop entirely off of the stirrup leathers, or have a rubber side that comes off to let out the foot. 

Another option instead of taking riding lessons is to take a friend or two who know what they are doing and go to a place that offers horse rentals for trail riding and the such. These horses are pretty much bomb proof and are used to all sorts of people and many types of riding styles (not so much riding styles, but rather are used to people who might have incorrect posture or are unbalanced or hold on tight or hold the reins too hard or too loose.)

Baby steps are you're best option, and I agree that asking your neighbors if you might help with them groom and tack their horses on occasion will really help you.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 6, 2010)

I think if I were in your shoes, I would start out by looking for an older quarter horse or paint gelding. But the main thing would be to find a horse that has experience with beginning and novice riders. Not all horses are overly forgiving of timid and inexperienced riders, even if they tend to be calm natured and really well trained. So make sure you find a horse that has been there and done that with every kind of rider on his back and that he is just as happy to carry someone on their first ever ride or their thousandth! And ride the horse more than once before you commit to buy. There are lots of horses out there that are suited to your needs, so don't settle on something you're not totally comfortable with or that doesn't meet your needs entirely! That's my advice. Good luck!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Old, "been-there, Done-that", patient. . . such a horse is definitely worth its weight in gold!


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

Salila said:


> Proper spelling is *stirrup. You don't have to worry about it so much as long as you have a pair of boots or sturdy shoes that have a heel that is about 1 inch high. The heel will prevent your foot from sliding forward in the stirrup and getting caught. You can also get safety-release stirrups which, in the case of a fall, either pop entirely off of the stirrup leathers, or have a rubber side that comes off to let out the foot.
> 
> Another option instead of taking riding lessons is to take a friend or two who know what they are doing and go to a place that offers horse rentals for trail riding and the such. These horses are pretty much bomb proof and are used to all sorts of people and many types of riding styles (not so much riding styles, but rather are used to people who might have incorrect posture or are unbalanced or hold on tight or hold the reins too hard or too loose.)
> 
> Baby steps are you're best option, and I agree that asking your neighbors if you might help with them groom and tack their horses on occasion will really help you.


Thanks Salila for your great advice and tips, good to know... i would love to purchase safety release stirrups when the time comes. and yes i would need a horse that would be willing to forgive my beginner mistakes, i know there will be many...lol. The paint i took lessons with years ago was really forgiving and calm, even when my intructor said my legs were hugging him too tightly because i was nervous, but he put up with me.


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> I think if I were in your shoes, I would start out by looking for an older quarter horse or paint gelding. But the main thing would be to find a horse that has experience with beginning and novice riders. Not all horses are overly forgiving of timid and inexperienced riders, even if they tend to be calm natured and really well trained. So make sure you find a horse that has been there and done that with every kind of rider on his back and that he is just as happy to carry someone on their first ever ride or their thousandth! And ride the horse more than once before you commit to buy. There are lots of horses out there that are suited to your needs, so don't settle on something you're not totally comfortable with or that doesn't meet your needs entirely! That's my advice. Good luck!


Thank you for your advice Cobalt! I plan to use it when the time comes


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

payette said:


> Old, "been-there, Done-that", patient. . . such a horse is definitely worth its weight in gold!


Thank you Payette!


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

i had a horse that was crazy...she totally distroyed my confidence. i decided that i would stop riding her and went looking for my horse that i have now 5 years later  he's a thoroughbred gelding and lazy as!! hahaha, he baby sat me when i would think him sneezing was an attempt to buck!! hahahaha i was TERRIFIED of trail riding and leaving the safety of the arena. that's because of my previous horse. i spent 2 years getting over my fears riding out with my horse ozzie and i never fell off. he looked after me, i had my first gallop on him, my first beach ride, my first comp, my first ribbon and first forever horse.
in the time i've fallen off i never gotten stuck in a stirrup nor had i seen it happen. sure i've fallen off soooo many times and i have hurt myself. but i just thought that i need to do this and i gotta suck it up.
now ozzie can throw anything at me and i just don't care. he gave me sooo much confidence that i never want to lose it again. i even got an off the track throughbred who's 5 years old. i had him 3 weeks and i took him out to a training day run like a comp and i didn't know how it would have turned out. he was an angel and i was relieved  but it goes to show that anyone can get over their fears if they face them. it's empowering to know that you can do it. you just need to find that horse you will trust and love forever 
i'm proud of you for not letting fear rule your life 
here's my favourite site: look at the "the power of the one rein stop" in this aswell, i use this when i need to and it helps you feel & be in control

www.horseproblems.com.au


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

corporate pride said:


> i had a horse that was crazy...she totally distroyed my confidence. i decided that i would stop riding her and went looking for my horse that i have now 5 years later  he's a thoroughbred gelding and lazy as!! hahaha, he baby sat me when i would think him sneezing was an attempt to buck!! hahahaha i was TERRIFIED of trail riding and leaving the safety of the arena. that's because of my previous horse. i spent 2 years getting over my fears riding out with my horse ozzie and i never fell off. he looked after me, i had my first gallop on him, my first beach ride, my first comp, my first ribbon and first forever horse.
> in the time i've fallen off i never gotten stuck in a stirrup nor had i seen it happen. sure i've fallen off soooo many times and i have hurt myself. but i just thought that i need to do this and i gotta suck it up.
> now ozzie can throw anything at me and i just don't care. he gave me sooo much confidence that i never want to lose it again. i even got an off the track throughbred who's 5 years old. i had him 3 weeks and i took him out to a training day run like a comp and i didn't know how it would have turned out. he was an angel and i was relieved  but it goes to show that anyone can get over their fears if they face them. it's empowering to know that you can do it. you just need to find that horse you will trust and love forever
> i'm proud of you for not letting fear rule your life
> ...


Thank you for that awesome link corporate pride! I feel like my brains a spunge when reading that website, i think may have to re-read a few for them to sink in since i'm not too aware of the terms yet used with horses etc. It was very helpful and if you have any others you'd love to share i would more than appreciate it! Thanks again! :wink:


----------



## HorseCrazy6 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, first off I am 11 so I am definitely not an expert on horses. But, out of all the horses I have ridden at the barn where I ride the females are much calmer and gentler. So from my experience I would choose a female. Also, older horses tend to be calmer than younger horses. 

I know what it feels like to have a fear of horses; I've been close to being dragged before. When you ride a horse, ride through your fear. I had a fear of cantering after a bad experience, but now I am more confident as I have been cantering more. Actually, it was a male horse I got dragged by, and in order to build up my confidence again, I rode a female horse that was older. Just keep trying. That's what I do. And, take small steps in order to build up your riding level. Practice the posting trot for a few days. Then, ease into practicing the sitting trot, and so on. 

-Hanna


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I didn't see that this has been answered--but the difference between cold blooded and hot blooded isn't based on temperament, it's actually based on location. Hot blooded horses originate from deserts and the like, like Arabians and Barbs. Therefore they're very thin and fast and such. Cold blooded horses are often larger, thicker furred, and generally calmer, and they originate from places like Norwegia or something like that, someplaces cold. ^^


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

HorseCrazy6 said:


> Ok, first off I am 11 so I am definitely not an expert on horses. But, out of all the horses I have ridden at the barn where I ride the females are much calmer and gentler. So from my experience I would choose a female. Also, older horses tend to be calmer than younger horses.
> 
> I know what it feels like to have a fear of horses; I've been close to being dragged before. When you ride a horse, ride through your fear. I had a fear of cantering after a bad experience, but now I am more confident as I have been cantering more. Actually, it was a male horse I got dragged by, and in order to build up my confidence again, I rode a female horse that was older. Just keep trying. That's what I do. And, take small steps in order to build up your riding level. Practice the posting trot for a few days. Then, ease into practicing the sitting trot, and so on.
> 
> -Hanna


Thanks Hanna for sharing your expierence and advice with me


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> I didn't see that this has been answered--but the difference between cold blooded and hot blooded isn't based on temperament, it's actually based on location. Hot blooded horses originate from deserts and the like, like Arabians and Barbs. Therefore they're very thin and fast and such. Cold blooded horses are often larger, thicker furred, and generally calmer, and they originate from places like Norwegia or something like that, someplaces cold. ^^


Thank you! Now that i didn't know... i thought it had to do with temperament, but now your post sure puts things together :wink:


----------



## Amy7 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi my name is Amy and you might think this is a little silly but i'm 15 years old and i have work round Horse for about 2-3 years yeah but i have rode horse for 7 years Yeah, and i have been through alot round them. But the best thing i have learnt is to always get back on get back in the game, because a horse does not mean to through you off something might spoke them and all they want to do is get you and himself/herself away from it.

You can ask every equine related person in the world for advise on what breed is the best gender everything for some one who is not to confident ... But the best thing is to get a horse that you can work round yeah and it is happy with you working round it and excepts you then slowly take your time start riding it even if you spend your lesson going in and out of halt thats fine. Atleast you are riding just go to that place and bound with the horse because once the horse knows your happy and confident he/she will look after you, be nervous and most of the time they will be....

I will tell you something about me yeah .. I use to ride with my friend on her Horse fabulous grey gelding yeah fine for me because i was nervous and not to confident, and i bounded with him he was the first i fell off he reared up at another horse charging at the riding school outside.. But as i was on the floor he did not run No he stood right next to me and waited until i got up then i got back on ...... okay .x

All i am saying is before you go getting a horse get as much hands on experience look at different horse , breeds and make sure that you know the horse you are going to buy.. ok Email me if you need to talk... ok i maybe 15 but hay i love horses so much and when i get enough money i want to get my own horse and hopefully ride representing britain in the olypics sooo.... 

Amy .x.x ( Sorry for such a long responce).x.x


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

Amy7 said:


> Hi my name is Amy and you might think this is a little silly but i'm 15 years old and i have work round Horse for about 2-3 years yeah but i have rode horse for 7 years Yeah, and i have been through alot round them. But the best thing i have learnt is to always get back on get back in the game, because a horse does not mean to through you off something might spoke them and all they want to do is get you and himself/herself away from it.
> 
> You can ask every equine related person in the world for advise on what breed is the best gender everything for some one who is not to confident ... But the best thing is to get a horse that you can work round yeah and it is happy with you working round it and excepts you then slowly take your time start riding it even if you spend your lesson going in and out of halt thats fine. Atleast you are riding just go to that place and bound with the horse because once the horse knows your happy and confident he/she will look after you, be nervous and most of the time they will be....
> 
> ...


Hi Amy! I appreciate your response, you may be 15 but you still have much more knowledge than i do about horses at the moment :wink:

Although many people recomend getting a QH, most importantly is one that is good temperament and great for beginner like me. Before i purchase one i am going to go and do ground work and slowly build my confidence being around horses and then build my confidence riding them, and only once i feel really confident will i purchase my first horse. I can't wait... but slow and steady wins the race right? :lol:

When you make it to the olympics please tell me Amy, we may be countrys apart but i would tune in to see you ride! You can do anything you set your mind to! Good Luck and best wishes!


----------



## Amy7 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you for the good luck. And god luck to you in finding your horse when you are ready, hope you have as much fun with riding as what i do with just being round horses. GOOD LUCK again thankyou and keep in contact with me over you situation. x.x


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

I'm a nervous rider myself. I had a bad experience where a horse bolted on me and ran for 1/2 mile down the middle of a street. There was no stopping him. For some people this wouldn't have been a really big issue, but for me it was terrifying. It took me forever to get back on. I looked and bought myself a 16hh QH. I've had him a year now and I'm still working on my fear issues. He's a real loving horse and lazy. It takes a lot of coaxing to get him to even walk fast. I'm slowly building up to a canter, but not quite there yet. 
The first time I "rode" after the accident, I had someone lead me around. I was so nervous. I thought I was going to pass out. But my horse didn't even pay the slightest attention that I was scared, he was acting his self as if I wasn't even there. Anyway, while I was being led around, we talked about different things. It helped calm me down. After my heart slowed and I was at ease, I felt accomplished even though I didn't actually ride by myself.


----------



## Amy7 (Jun 12, 2010)

You have a good point here and if you don't mind me just using this as a way that maybe Tacha could use why dont you try riding with someone if thats on a lead or even if your in a school with a friend talking about anything and everything this might just help you to relax again.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

That's exactly what I was trying to say, just using my own experience. I was hoping she could use it for good.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

When I was 8 (I'm 15 now) i convinced my parents to get back into horses (all of my family has worked around horses for most of their life) so, of course I started taking lessons, we found an older horse for me to own (she was 18 at the time) and everything was going great....until at the end of the first week into my lessons they started having me bareback ride on a 4 year old gelding. He was good horse, don't get me wrong but he was just a bit to young for me so early in the lessons. So I started getting more and more nervous and less confident over the next week (i had lessons everyday for 3 hours it was more like a camp) and by the end of the second week, during the last "camp style lesson" he bucked four times. I stayed on but it completely shattered all my confidents. Of course though, since I had just gotten my own new horse my parents expected me to ride her so for the first month my mom led me around on a lead rope until i got more and more confident in my self and more horse. So basically, just take it slow. Don't try to live up to anybodies expectations but your own. Start out grooming, make sure your comfortable with that before anything else and build a relationship with your horse. For your first ride have someone lead you around while you just get used to everything, if thats what you need, then build up to you riding the horse alone in a small corral, their no hurry but try to push yourself little by little .

What really helped me though is my horse, she was an 18 year old quarter horse mare (still have her, She's 25 and still going strong) who was more of a 1 person horse, and after we built that relationship it made a world of difference. Having a horse follow you around, having a horse that trusts you is just amazing and boosts your confidence so much. Don't worry so much about age or breed or gender (just don't get a stallion), just look for a horse that kid broke, and been through everything. Make sure their also broke for more advanced riders so when you do get more confident they'll push you till your able to ride around in a pasture, full gallop completely bareback with just a piece of twine around their neck as reins (its so much fun )


----------

